# 2009 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We are pleased to announce the dates and schedule of events for the 2009 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament. The event for 2008 was a huge sucess. Over $50k in cash was handed out to the winners in 2008 as well as a CCA STAR winning Ling being caught as well as an additional $5000 bounty won by Rachel Adams who caught the Ling. Again we are offering a $15000.00 Bounty for Wahoo-Ling and Dolphin as well as a new format. We have some new sponsors and donors for the 2009 event that will make the 2009 event another sucess. We will have tournament brochures ready for the 2009 Houston Boat Show ready for distribution. New details/sponsors will be added soon. Here is what we have so far.

2009 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament
Russells Bait and Tackle
June 25-27,2009
Matagorda, Texas

June 25,2009 Captains meeting/calcutta
June 26,2009 Rest Day
June 27,2009 Tournament Day

Entry fee- $200 early if before June 15,2009
Late entry fee-$250 if after June 15,2009

King-Ling-Dolphin Rodeo (Calcutta Event)
Total weight of all 3 fish combined will determine the winner. (See rules for details) Pays 1st thru 3rd place.

Pays 1st and 2nd place in each category of fish King-Ling-Dolphin for largest in each category also.

Side Pots:

$15000.00 Bounty -$35 each bounty pot

$5000 Bounty for heaviest Wahoo over 70 lbs
$5000 Bounty for heaviest Ling over 60 lbs
$5000 Bounty for heaviest Dolphin over 50 lbs

Red Snapper*- Pays 1st and 2nd place- $30
(If no red snapper season, amberjack will replace red snapper)
Heaviest non-category fish- Pays 1st place only-$30
Lady Angler -Pays 1st place only- $30
Junior Angler- 1st and 2nd place-No entry fee

King of Kings side pot- Pays 1st place only- $100 each team (Heaviest Kingfish)


Thanks to the following companies $500 in additional prize money will be added to pots.

TEXAS APPLICATION SPECIALIST
PIG LOGISTICS
FULL STRINGER REALTY
BUSHA BOAT WORKS 
SPRINT/NEXTEL BAY CITY
AMI INSURANCE
UNITED SURVEYS INC
TAYLOR BROTHERS FUNERAL HOME
DONALD AND LISA GRAY


Thanks also to the following donors for the 2009 event:

Millennium Marine 
Savage Rods
Snapper Slapper Lures
Ocean Waves Sunglasses
Capt Johns Angler Products
Woody Wax Inc
Yeti Coolers
Footcush Products
Jumbie Tackle Works
Aluma-Tech Aluminum Fabrication
Protect all- Boat Protection Products
Flying Fisherman Products
American Rodsmiths
Lamco Deer Feeders
Russells Bait and Tackle- Russell and Brandy Hicks
Salty Dog Liquor
River Bend Restaurant
Waterfront Restaurant
Hook and Tackle Sportswear
P-Line Fishing Line
Mer-Maid Boat Protection Prodcuts

more to come.............................


If anyone wants a tournament brochure mailed to them, please p.m me with a mailing address. Otherwise, pick one at the boat show. We will advise what booths to pick up one later.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

About a month away, tournament brochures are at every business in Matagorda. See you there !


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Man I wish I had an offshore boat to fish this event. Alot Alot of fun. Da Reel Daddy will be at the weigh in checking out the festivities!


----------

